# Britstops, 518, 519, 529. review??



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

We hope to be heading up that way towards the end of June. Has anyone stayed at either of the Britstops mentioned above and are they any good? 

Many thanks

PETE


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't find a 529 in my (2013) book.


Chris


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

it should be 520!

My mistake, finger trouble

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pete have you checked the Britstops thread?

They may be on there

Aldra


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

aldra said:


> Pete have you checked the Britstops thread?
> 
> They may be on there
> 
> Aldra


Took a bit of finding.....!
Ceejay gave 520 an excellent.

Thanks

Searching should be year specific in my book!!

Cheers

Pete


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes,520 is a great spot for sure.


----------

